# S&W Free Range Bags



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

What's the deal with the free S&W range bags? It's been almost 5 weeks since I sent my forms and receipts for my two M&P's in and I haven't heard a word let alone see a range bag from S&W.:smt076 
How about the rest of you guy's? Same experience or have you been receiving yours a lot quicker?
Jim


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Some times it takes awhile to get them or any special offer they have. It took them 8 weeks to get a knife to me one time. I got my bag last year in about 2 weeks. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it takes a while - sometimes they run out. My last one took 8 or 9 weeks. Be patient. People get them in batches, it seems.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I sent my stuff in the first week of December... Still no range bag yet.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Mine came in about 2 weeks, but like Ship said, they may have run out at the moment.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Patience, Damn it, Patience!!!!!!*

If you haven't got it yet, just hang on you'll get it. I've got four of them and the arrival time varied. Some came sooner than others but they all eventually got here. You'll like and it's FREE! :mrgreen:


----------

